# Hilti TE 905 oppinions



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a large slab on grade floor to trench to completely change and move around the plumbing drains/vents ect. I plan on cutting the trenches in the 4" thick non reinforced slab with a concrete saw and then jackhammering.

Is the Hilti TE 905 potent enough to handle this job or should i rent/buy a 90 lb. air jackhammer.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Project_Pat said:


> I have a large slab on grade floor to trench to completely change and move around the plumbing drains/vents ect. I plan on cutting the trenches in the 4" thick non reinforced slab with a concrete saw and then jackhammering.
> 
> Is the Hilti TE 905 potent enough to handle this job or should i rent/buy a 90 lb. air jackhammer.


Get an air hammer, electric hammers just can't compete with a good air hammer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Get an air hammer, electric hammers just can't compete with a good air hammer.


I second that,


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A 905 might be a quick n easy way to knock out a couple yards of 'crete, but beyond that....... call in for some air power.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

they have a Te-1000 i have seen it compared to a air hammer. It is cheaper than the 9 and 8. It destroyed the Bosch Brute and Dewalts large hammer head to head, and one guy sent his compressor back to use the 1000. Sometimes it is better than a beat up rental air hammer i guess.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

haven't checked out the Te-1000 but I own 3 almost new TE905s and they are very good hammers for the money..I paid very little at a guy's estate sale..


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

905 works pretty good. almost as good or equivalent to a 60lbs electric. but easier to handle.

though if you get a 90 lb air and you'll likely be done in no time


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The new Makita HM1214C AVT is a better option if that is the size you want. The Makita HM1810 is also a great breaker hammer for that size. They are both much less expensive than the Hilti equivalent and have anti vibration that is above the Hilti.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It all depends on your slab.. 

If you can saw cleanly through (4-6"), the hilti will quickly snap the cutout into manageable pieces. 

If your saw cut's a little shy, you'll end up pulverizing to get it out. Then I'd rent a big electric.

I've done a LOT of this with my ts400 stihl and a te76 (i think). I've even put duct work under a slab this way:shutup:

edit: IMO Hilti makes the best electric rotary hammers.:thumbup:


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I own several Hilti tools.....My favorites are the TE 76 and the DX 460 for sill plate shooting.

I would not have even considered a smaller jack hammer for this job except that the Hilti's i own impress me and i was trying to talk myself into buying the Hilit even though it probably isn't the best or fastest tool for the job I'm faced with.





TimelessQuality said:


> It all depends on your slab..
> 
> If you can saw cleanly through (4-6"), the hilti will quickly snap the cutout into manageable pieces.
> 
> ...


----------

